# Anyone had doctor say baby would come early and still go late?



## Bubble Girl

My doctor said that he thinks my baby would more than likely be a week or so early. His reasons are because the baby is engaged and measuring bigger. I then asked him about how big baby might be if I do go overdue and he said "Don't worry about that becuase I don't think you will go overdue". I just feel like he couldn't possibly know that I will have the baby early. I still feel like baby will be overdue. Has anyone had their doctor or midwife say that they think baby would be early and still end up going overdue?


----------



## Nix

With my first I was told she was big and would probably be 2 weeks early or on time but around 9lb - she was 6 days late and 6lb 12. You never know though. Hopefully they are right


----------



## Vixx

I've been told for the last 6 weeks that I could go at any time as baby was measuring big and I had a lot of fluid. But, I'm still waiting!
There's no real way of knowing size and delivery date, a lot of it is guess work unfortunately. 
Hope it all goes ok for you though


----------



## Betheney

Yes nearly everyone I've ever known and they all went late


----------



## tmr1234

I was told i wouldn't go to 40 weeks with my LO over and over gaian but he cam the day after his DD


----------



## DukesAngel

HA! I was told at 36 weeks that I wouldnt make it 2 weeks since I was dialating, she was engaged, and blah blah blah...

I gave birth at 41w4d........

Don't rely on what the doctor says...


----------



## Irish Eyes

I was told I'd be early & told to rethink my plans of working to 39 weeks. I had to be induced at 42 weeks!!


----------



## AmberDW

My original due date was june 4th with my son and throughout the pregnancy they changed it a few times due to his size..so by week 30 or so they said no way i would go past may 10th or so...but difference right? But ryan came right on schedule with first dates the day before due dae on june3rd


----------



## BabyGirl21

I was told by midwife a few times I wouldn't go the full 40 weeks because I kept having contractions that tapered off into nothing...I still went 6 days over! longest 6 days of my life! xx


----------



## rockabillymom

Doc told me I would go at 36 weeks and here I am at 38 weeks and still no baby. I was even on meds for preterm labor now I am 5cm dilated and 80% effaced with no baby in sight!


----------



## Eleanor ace

Yep, midwives told me that I would have the baby soon, they'd be very suprised if I didn't have him in my arms within the week... he had to be hauled out at 42 weeks :haha:.


----------



## Lindsey123

I was told at 37 weeks that baby was engaged, ready to go and could be anytime. Midwife said all the signs looked like she'd come soon - yet I'm still here and due in a day LOL.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Doctors say that all the time, but they don't know. They can predict, but that's it. Measuring big doesn't mean your baby is bigger, doesn't mean you'll go early or later. It just means you're measuring bigger.


----------



## Lindsey123

Lindsey123 said:


> I was told at 37 weeks that baby was engaged, ready to go and could be anytime. Midwife said all the signs looked like she'd come soon - yet I'm still here and due in a day LOL.

Aaaaand now I'm very late. Bahhhh. :dohh:


----------



## onemorebabe

PISH like he can talk to your cervix or something...lol


----------

